# Need A Plugging Rod...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I need a plugging rod... I think I'm gonna get this before the other combo. I'm wanting something spinning, 10-12 lb test line, maybe braid, on a rod that throws 1/4 - 1 oz very well. Will be casting bucktails, Gulp!, spoons, Gotchas, ect. Is there a heavy enough rod that will handle blues and Spanish off a pier that can cast 1/4 oz as well? I don't want to be underpowered and not be able to reel a nice Spanish up cause of a light rod but I do want to be able to cast 1/4 oz... 

Any help would be great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have 3 "go to" rods for pluggin. 

1- Tica Flats Master SD-HB524401 IT'S 8FT, 
MED/HVY, fast action, 10-17lb rated 1/2oz-1oz. 

2-Fenwick Salt Stick SSGS-86H-2, it's 8'6, 15-30lb rated 3/4-4oz.

3-Diawa Saltiga Surf SA-S 1002MHFS, it's 10ft 15-30lb rated 3-6 oz. 

I have caught weakies, blues, striper, and flatiies on all of them. I love em.

The Tica is great for tossin light metal, light top water plugs and bucktails. I have a Penn Silverado on this one 

The Fenwick is great for tossin the heavier stuff. It's great for tossin bombers and knuckle heads. I have a Quantum Cabo 50 on this one.

The Diawa is great for tossin heavier metal and the bigger surf lures. I have a Quantum Cabo 60 on this one. 

All the reels are spooled with suffix braid and work well with it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Will the Tica cast less than 1/2 oz? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, tosses 1/4 bucktails just fine.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anytime. The Tica looks just like the St Croix. The blank is green. From what I have heard they are made on lesser grade St Croix blanks but I could not confirm that.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Could ya PM me any website you know that carries them? Having trouble finding them so far.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

how is the saltiga with 3oz lures?? think it would be OK with 2oz?


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want to go cheaper couse the saltigas are expensive you could just get an 8' penn powerstick surf, their great rods their light, flexible,and strong to the core, thats the rod i was going to get paired up with a daiwa bg to go plugging with!I personnaly dont own one but have used em and like i said their great quality rods for less buck!good luck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> how is the saltiga with 3oz lures?? think it would be OK with 2oz?


It took a little getting used to. The rod only has 3 guides and a tip and that's it. Let' put it this way, tossing a 3 oz Hopkins you are in range.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why did the number of guides need getting used to? isnt it more of the action of the blank??

i just got one on ebay for 131 shipped new and havent used it yet. bought it for a bay deadstickin rod but if i can throw lighter plugs and bucktain int he 2oz range, that would be sweet to double as a pluggin rod for the surf or jetty, especilly since i broke my pluggin rod ont he first trip. 9ft lami. never even got to use it, closed the damn door on the tip. probably gonna buy a tip and just make it a 8.5" pluggin rod..lol


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Whats the differnce between plugging rods and jigging rods and surf rods. Isnt it all the same friggin thing?
just buy a nice combo with a flexible rod that has like medium-heavy or heavy action and a fat reel that can hold a lot of line, and has holes in the metal thingy. 

sigh idk anything about rods, reel, line, boating, lures...anybody wanna make me a how to fish for dummies?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeffree said:


> Whats the differnce between plugging rods and jigging rods and surf rods. Isnt it all the same friggin thing?
> just buy a nice combo with a flexible rod that has like medium-heavy or heavy action and a fat reel that can hold a lot of line, and has holes in the metal thingy.
> 
> sigh idk anything about rods, reel, line, boating, lures...anybody wanna make me a how to fish for dummies?


They're all used for different things. Some are rated 1/2-1 oz, like what I'm looking for. This mean it throws a total weight of that the best. 

For bottom fishing for whiting, pomps, small blues, ect, I use rods that cast 2-5 oz. This lets me get out farther and hold them bottom in a good current. 

If I was targeting drum or something big, I'd need something larger.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol i knew that,but i mean like u guys are all so picky with ur rods and reels and they cost like 500 bucks if i snoop around in some threads.

like rod must be carbofluroantecarbonitecrystalmetal

and reel has to be like 20 bearing or something


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeffree said:


> lol i knew that,but i mean like u guys are all so picky with ur rods and reels and they cost like 500 bucks if i snoop around in some threads.
> 
> like rod must be carbofluroantecarbonitecrystalmetal
> 
> and reel has to be like 20 bearing or something


Lol, well you get what you pay for. I don't spend that much, but I try to buy nice tackle. It lasts a lot longer, but you don't have to have it. Once most folks try really nice tackle they don't want anything else.

Anyone else got any suggestions for a plugging rod in the range I was talking about?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I didn't start out this way*



jeffree said:


> lol i knew that,but i mean like u guys are all so picky with ur rods and reels and they cost like 500 bucks if i snoop around in some threads.
> 
> like rod must be carbofluroantecarbonitecrystalmetal
> 
> and reel has to be like 20 bearing or something


Hey Jef, 

I was just like you at one time. Just learning. Like I've said before go with what works for you. As time goes on you will be learn new things and techniques. You'll upgrade your gear and get better at it. Keep an open mind and ask questions like ya have been. There is no stupid question. The stupid question is the one that is never asked.

And Jet, 

Yep the number of guide really threw me off. Yes the rod is ALL tip. Ya don't have to really put you a$$ into the cast if ya know what I mean. It is rated 3-6 but I think the "sweet" spot is 4oz. Get a decent reel for it and put on some Suffix braid and whomever will be in range,.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*Well*

I don't know about the other things, but regarding gotcha plugs.

Personally I find a 6'6" medium spinning rod with a not overly long handle and a 2500 sized spinning reel spooled with 20lb Powerpro to be about perfect. It'll throw plenty far, and is light enough that you can work it all day. Get a decent quality rod with some backbone and it'll be plenty for spanish and blues. Plenty of bass fishing rods that work great. 

I see people jigging with rods I'd use for throwing metal in the surf, and it just makes me cringe. I couldn't imagine working that 2x4 all day long.

What I use

For Gotchas
6'6" Falcon FS-3-166. Good rod for the money. Fuji seat and guides, and wraps that are done correctly.

For slinging metal (2oz stuff)
9' Tica the 2-6 oz model. Cheap and it'll throw far.


----------

